# Neuen Laptop kaufen



## Flo<H> (14. September 2003)

Hallo!
Also ich habe folgendes Problem: meine Schwester will sich einen neuen Laptop kaufen und ich soll ihr dabei helfen, da sie keine Ahnung von Computern hat. Leider kenn ich mich selber auch nur mit "normalen" PCs aus und nicht wirklich mit Laptops. Deswegen wollte ich fragen, ob ihr mir Tipps geben könnt worauf man beim Kauf achten sollte und was bei einem Laptop wichtig ist. Oder vielleicht kennt ja jemand ein gutes Angebot oder weiß wo man nicht so viel Geld ausgeben muss.  Ach ja und so umgefähr die Preislage auf die man sich gefasst machen muss wäre auch nicht schlecht.

Folgende Voruassetzungen für den Laptop hab ich:
- Prozessor und Speicher sollten auf neuem Stand sein
- LAN wird benötigt
- Brenner muss dabei sein
- Internet (ich schätze mal ISDN wär da am besten) sollte wenn möglich auch dabei sein

Vielleicht fällt ja einem von euch ja was dazu ein! 

Schon mal Danke im Voraus.


----------



## dfd1 (14. September 2003)

Ich persönlich finde DELL-Laptops spitze. Wirst wohl was finden in deiner grösse *s* Oder Sony ist auch nicht schlecht.

Einfach mal bei den Firmen vorbei schauen.


----------



## Johannes Postler (14. September 2003)

Also mein Samsung war nicht ganz billig, läuft aber seit 1 Jahr bestens und ich hatte noch nie damit Probleme. Sieht aus wie.
Ich würde auf folgende Dinge aufpassen:

Mobile Prozessor:  hat eine geringere Hitzeentwicklung als ein Desktop-Prozessor und verbraucht weniger Strom
evtl. Modulschacht:  später kann das vorhandene Laufwerk ausgetauscht werden.
Grafik: Bei billigeren Notebooks wird meistens ein Shared-Memory Lösung angeboten. Diese kann allerdings von der Leistung her nicht mit einer Grafikkarte mithalten und verbraucht außerdem noch Arbeitsspeicher. Für Office-Anwendung sollte aber eine Shared-Memory auch ausreichen.

Hoffe ich konnte helfen.

cu tirolausserfern


----------



## Flo<H> (15. September 2003)

Erstmal Danke für eure Antworten, die helfen mir schon weiter, aber jetzt hab ich doch noch eine Frage (oder auch zwei):
1. Wie schaut es beim Laptop aus mit dem Wechsel von Laufwerken oder nachträglichen Einbau von Laufwerken?

2. In wie weit kann man einen Laptop später noch aufrüsten? (Bei einem Desktop PC hat man ja normalerweise dass man noch zusätzlich ein paar Karten oder Festplatten oder ähnliches einbauen kann)


----------



## DaPelz (15. September 2003)

Da ich selbst zur Zeit auf Laptop-suche bin würde ich dir auch mal einen Blick zu ebay empfehlen. Ich habe dort in letzter Zeit einige gute Angebote entdeckt, konnte mich bisher nur noch nicht entscheiden . Anders ist das wenn du solchen "Angeboten" nicht vertraust. Dann würde ich auch noch Dell empfehlen. Da schaut meiner Meinung nach das Preis/Leistungsverhältniss auch gut aus.

Zu deiner 2. Frage: Soweit ich weiss kann man beim Laptop genau wie bei einem Desktop-PC im nachhinein noch aufrüsten. Nur das "zusätzliche" einbauen von Festplatten wird sich glaub ich schwierig gestalten 

Gruß DaPelz


----------



## Tim C. (15. September 2003)

Wenn man bei eBay guckt. Aufgepasst.
Diese Elitegroup Desknotes und konsorten sind KEINE LAPTOPS. Das sind Desktop PC's im Laptop Gehäuse ohne integrierten Akku. Also Finger weg.

Gutes Preis/Leistungsverhältnis haben gebrauchte Sony Laptops mit Mobile CPU.


----------



## Mythos007 (15. September 2003)

> Gutes Preis/Leistungsverhältnis haben gebrauchte Sony Laptops mit Mobile CPU



Bitte? - Sony ist total überteuert ... Die lassen sich Ihren guten namen auch
teuer bezahlen...


----------



## dfd1 (16. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von DaPelz _
> *
> Zu deiner 2. Frage: Soweit ich weiss kann man beim Laptop genau wie bei einem Desktop-PC im nachhinein noch aufrüsten. Nur das "zusätzliche" einbauen von Festplatten wird sich glaub ich schwierig gestalten *



Aufrüsten bei Laptop's ist immer so ne Sache für sich. HD's können meist Problemlos ausgewechselt werden, RAM bis zu einem gewissen Grad aufgerüstet werden. Aber die Preise sind nach meiner Ansicht gesalzen. Besser ein Laptop mit genug Reserven kaufen, als einer, der knapp den Ansprüchen genügt.

Ebay: Alles auf eigene Gefahr. Bei Laptops empfehle ich aus Prinzip immer einen Händler oder die Firma direkt (z.B. Dell). Da haste auch genug Möglichkeiten zum reklamieren, falls mal was nicht IO sein sollte. 

es grüst:
dfd1 -> the only one


----------



## Flo<H> (16. September 2003)

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten. Ihr habt mir da sehr weitergeholfen. Werd mich wahrscheinlich für einen Laptop von Dell entscheiden, da hab ich schon ein paar gesehen, ide passend wären.


----------



## Susanne S (28. Februar 2004)

*Laptop kaufen - Warnung vor XERON-Produkten*

Hallo,

nach meinen extrem negativen Erfahrungen kann ich Dir nur ans Herz legen, einen riesigen Bogen um alle XERON-Produkte zu machen, die Qualität ist ebenso saumäßig wie der Service!

Gruss
Susanne


----------

